# Clothes for pear shaped body?



## purple_pumpkin (May 7, 2010)

I have pear shaped body, and I'm having the worst time finding the right clothes, in my size, that look good on my body shape, and are good materials.

I know that I shouldn't wear high waist skirts/pants, but I'm just can't find the right cut, always, always, always if it fits me in the front, it is too low in the back, but if it fits me in the back, the front is weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And because my top body is slimmer than the lower body, i look like I have too small top body, and huge lower body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any suggestions, information, and pictures are MORE than welcome, please help


----------



## kaliraksha (May 7, 2010)

I might just be repeating the classics, but this is what I've learned from reading magazines or my pear shaped friends. Of course pick and choose what you want to emphasize/de-emphasize in your shape:

-Dark colors on bottom.
-Straight skirts are probably best.
-Necklines appear very slender in pear shapes, so emphasize that by wearing scoop, boat, etc.
-Most pear shapes have smaller waist or very well defined, so look for detail in waist line and belts, cinches.
-Flowing and billowy breasts area tops are good to create bust width. 
-Patterned (larger more emphasis), detailed tops to emphasize the top portion and balance.
-Pants: choose flowy fabrics to take the emphasis off hips.
-Layer on top and keep the bottom simple in order to add more bulk and attention to the top.
-Heels will lengthen your legs, stay away from ankle strap.
-If you're going out, consider a long strapless dress... there are now lots of casual and cocktail varieties. 


I don't really have any real world advice on where to buy stuff, since I'm not pear shaped and I'm by NO means an expert. But what I've learned about my body shape is to not fight what you look good in, find a way to make it work for your style. You can do a lot with illusion with dark and light colors and detail vs no detail, pattern vs no pattern, etc.  Emphasize the things you love about your body.


----------



## thezander (May 11, 2010)

My one suggestion would be that you take stuff to get it tailored - tops can be taken in, pants can be adjusted... usually it's not that expensive either...


----------



## mizuki~ (May 11, 2010)

Here's a really helpful website for tips on dressing with your body shape:
Pear Body Shape, Curvy Body Shapes | Fashion Advice on What Type of Clothes and Accessories Flatter Your Pear Figure


----------



## Cydonian (May 18, 2010)

I'm pear shaped as well, and I say why not wear higher waisted skirts? You don't have to hide your big hips, be proud of them! Just balance out the top and bottom.

I've found that going with a straighter cut, dark pencil skirt helps a lot and is a great fashion piece. I work in an office so I have a few, and find that I wear one at least twice per week (wearing a black one right now =P).
Second tip: Heels. Big ones. I've got quite a few 3 inch plus heels and I feel so much thinner and balanced when I wear them.
Third: Wider leg trousers with balanced heels (pointed toe if you're comfortable). The key is to elongate and thin out your bottom half.
Fourth: A good bra. I don't know how small your chest is, but go for a slightly padded bra if it makes you feel more comfortable with your body shape. I was wearing a not so good one for years and found a kind I love, and I am amazed at how much better my tops look. 
Fifth: Tailor. It's got to be done. Get to know a good one and they'll be your best friend. I actually have a bag of clothes in my trunk that need to go to the tailor... it's just a fact of life.

You don't say how old you are or anything... but I've found that doing just a lot of trying on and shopping, and patience, will allow you to find things. You may not find much but even 1 or 2 pieces to add to your wardrobe will help. I can never find jeans (I'm short, tiny waist, big hips and butt... women's jeans are physically too big for me and junior's are usually hanging off of my butt) and recently found a pair of "jeggings" at Charlotte Russe. Bit pricey, but they fit so nicely! I was worried that leggings would make me look fat but they've got enough material to not look unnatural but they're stretchy enough to fit perfectly. Try them out!


----------



## kimmietrinh (May 18, 2010)

Completely agree with everyone else. I also have a pear shaped body. I empathize...finding the perfect jeans is a horror! 
1. Pants-bootcut or straight tends to look well, or only a slight flare
2. Midwaist-highwaist can sometimes make your top section look too short and bulky
3. A-line skirts...pencil skirts are hot!
4. Only wear patterned if it is a full skirt
5. Do not do stripes except for the top
6. Heels help a whole lot. It doesn't have to be super high or anything. 
7. Keep it simple on the bottom

Just try on lots of clothes from different brands and remember that you can always tailor. Apple Bottom Jeans are not the only option...I have them and they don't fit as great as expected.


----------



## Ode to Joy (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purple_pumpkin* 

 
_I know that I shouldn't wear high waist skirts/pants, but I'm just can't find the right cut, always, always, always if it fits me in the front, it is too low in the back, but if it fits me in the back, the front is weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have the same problem! And I am just looking for plain, one-colored dark blue or black pants with a straight leg, shouldn't be such a huge problem! Yet all that I get shown in shops is one of 7346455 versions of mom jeans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## purple_pumpkin (May 22, 2010)

thank you ALL for replying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I found a tailor, tonight I'm going to a friend to make plans to go together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shopping for clothes is something I really despise... I can't find anything! Jeans, they are my nightmare. No matter how big my budget is, there are only skinny jeans, jeans that are over the bellybutton, or material is so cheap and ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wear heel as much as I can, i work two jobs, so sneakers are my best friend at the moment.
I have big feet, so I don't like pointed toe on me.

Tops are not such a problem, I'm XS or S, depending on the store, I can find blouses and shirts, the last two weeks I bought a lot of blouses, so that isn't a problem.

I have a lot of a line long skirts, but I'm been wearing them so long, i want something shorter to show off my legs !
And I can't find anything that fits in the waist...

I don't like high waisted pants/skirts, i think it look totally off on me


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 22, 2010)

For some reason I always see the suggestion that pear shaped girls should wear higher waisted jeans - that is the complete opposite of my experience. Since I am a lot wider in the hips than I am in the waist, the lower the jeans are, the bigger the chance that they will fit my thighs and hips and _not_ gape in the back. If they go higher, they reach the part of me that would fit a smaller size and thus gape in the back.

I have had some luck with jeans from Citizens of Humanity and 7 for all mankind. They have some styles that have little darts taken in in the back, right above the pockets, and that eliminates the gaping.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purple_pumpkin* 

 
_thank you ALL for replying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I found a tailor, tonight I'm going to a friend to make plans to go together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
How was your experience with your tailor? Was it worth it?


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_How was your experience with your tailor? Was it worth it?_

 
Oh, it was great!
She sews awesome!
I got 2 pairs of pants, now i'm waiting for her to return to the country, so I can order more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And i also found a pair of GREAT jeans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They are low cut, and flair on the bottom
When I'm wearing them, and a blouse, my hips don't stand out at all


----------



## TeresaEllis (Jul 7, 2010)

RUE21 for Jeans. Best place i have found these are size 11/12 but they are perfect. ive never worn them bc im not into the straight leg thing, id rather bootcut.


----------

